# Called Keystone For A Wirining Diagram



## thefulminator

I'm looking at adding some 12v items to the 21RS and called Keystone to see about getting a copy of the wiring diagram. It's only four years old so they should still have that info. My intent was to see which 12v circuits would be likely candidates to add load. When I got customer service on the phone I couldn't believe what they told me. They said that they don't have them to look at themselves. It was further explained that they make changes during the build process and they don't know what the changes are from unit to unit. I knew Gilligan worked there, I just didn't figure he ran the place.


----------



## therink

I am pretty sure that while electrical outlets, switches, appliances, lighting, etc are in the same general location for each unit of the same brand & model; I am fairly sure that the wiring inside belly, walls, and ceiling go pretty much wherever they land during the assembly process. This would explain Keystones response to your inquiry. I base this opinion on videos I've seen of the assembly process and how the wiring looks inside my cabinets, basement, behind electrical panel. 
This is just the nature of the beast with most rv manufacturers.


----------



## Y-Guy

Sadly that is the norm of many RV manufacturers. When we were shopping for the Motorhome it was one selling point to me that Winnebago had them for all of their RVs and available for download too. I'd asked for plans for the Raptor and was told what you were told, few owners have manged to get plans for the aluminum framing but were told that they were not 100% accurate and mostly use to layout the jigs.


----------



## thefulminator

When I owned a 1997 Jayco tent trailer, I was able to get the wiring diagram from them. All I am looking for is which 12v equipment is on which 12v circuit. The routing isn't important to me at this time.


----------



## Insomniak

Best to just pull out fuses one at a time and check each light, device, appliance, etc to see what's on each circuit. I imagine that things should be fairly consistent, but Gilligan can be unpredictable at times.


----------



## WACOUGAR

You aren't looking for a wiring diagram. Tell them you want an electrical schematic diagram of the 12v system. This will show you what is connected to what fuse and not the routing (which they do not "as-built").


----------

